# 300 2.8 IS Mk1 v Mk2



## CDD28 (Jun 23, 2014)

I'm looking to buy either a new 300 2.8 IS II or used MkI and I was hoping someone here who has used both can provide some advice on which to choose.

I have never used either lens before. I have used the original 1987 300 2.8 and was very impressed, although I was disappointed with the IQ when using the 2X Extender III. I have also used the 300 f/4 extensively and liked it, but I wouldn't buy one as the f/4 is too limiting for many situations I shoot in.

I am wondering if there is a significant IQ difference between the Mk1 and Mk2 lenses? How about with the 2x III? I'm trying to figure out whether the Mk2 is really worth the extra ~$3000. The lens would be primarily used for sports.

I should mention that I will be handholding this lens. I'm used to holding the old 300 so weight is not an issue.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 24, 2014)

If you are seriously considering using the 2x TC use then get the 300 MkII. That is the one area where there is a dramatic difference in IQ from the MkI 300 and the MkII.

The out right IQ from both naked lenses is minimal, but the niceties add up for the MkII, the weight, the slightly faster focus with 5D MkIII and 1DX, etc, are all nice but not supremely convincing, but when you start to use TC's the differences do become worth the money difference.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 24, 2014)

Frankly either lens is superb and both work well with the 2 x mk3 extender, I wasn't too happy with the Mk2 version. Everything about the 300 F2.8 Mk2 is better, but only a little better. If you can afford it I would go for the Mk2, I couldn't but I am VERY happy with my Mk1!


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 24, 2014)

No experience with the Mki but the Mkii with a 2x TC iii is really awfully good.


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 24, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger. My 300 f/2.8ii will hopefully arrive this Friday. Very excited as it's my first super-tele. Will post my impressions of it with the 2xiii if that is any help.


----------



## Arkarch (Jun 24, 2014)

Congrats on pulling the trigger.

Just to throw my thoughts... The 300mm f/2.8 IS II USM is just a thoroughbred sports photo machine. I have used it all day at various auto races with not much wear on my arm. And yeah, with the TC 2.0x III, you'll get 600mm f/5.6 images that look great! I have no regrets. 

The only hazard is I am now looking at the 200-400 or 600/4


----------



## JPAZ (Jun 24, 2014)

You might want to look at this new thread of photos with the 300 and the 2x started by one of our CR regulars....

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21478.msg408273#msg408273


----------



## dslrdummy (Jun 24, 2014)

JPAZ said:


> You might want to look at this new thread of photos with the 300 and the 2x started by one of our CR regulars....
> 
> http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=21478.msg408273#msg408273


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 24, 2014)

CDD28 said:


> I am wondering if there is a significant IQ difference between the Mk1 and Mk2 lenses?



You may have seen my write-up on choosing between the two elsewhere. Since CR seems to not allow links to other photo-sites I'll just post the text here. As you will see raw IQ is no reason to go for the MKII. Good luck with your choice!:

"I have had my new EF 300mm f/2.8 IS L ii for six months now. This review will focus on a specific question; should current owners of the EF 300mm f/2.8 IS L "upgrade" to the mark ii version?

The short answer is "no". But there are other reasons than "upgrading" to consider, and a special case for those who shoot film. So read on.

Picture Quality
Stunning. But not anymore than its predecessor. Frankly, you would be hard pressed to see the difference. It's there. And I know some tell-tale signs pixel peepers can look for. But no one can seriously argue that's its worth an upgrade for the picture IQ.

Autofocus speed
Same thing as before. I've seen claims the new lens is faster. Well, mine is not. Definitely not. I shoot a lot of tracking shots, and just as before I take 3 to make sure 1 is spot on. That's still pretty fast. And its quite impressive for all the glass that needs to move around - just not lightning fast.

IS
Here you get a noticeable upgrade. At least one stop. Also it settles faster. There is a new setting type "3" mode IS, which I personally prefer for most sports type shots. But remember that if the shutter speed is high enough its even better to turn off the IS. Finally, its somewhat less noisy than the original, which could be an important reason for film makers to upgrade.

1.4x
A slight advantage for the newer model. If I shot birds for a living maybe a consideration. But then I would certainly go with a 400mm - so not sure how important this is (YMMV). I do not use 2.0x so no comments on that except to note that several reviews mention the mark ii as a slight upgrade.

Handling & design
This is where I feel I got the most from the upgrade. Its only a little lighter, but its just that much lighter to make a difference when you are hauling it for several hours. Also, the recessed buttons are so much better. I hated it when the old ones got pushed accidentally - and it happened too often to me. The new focus function is highly useful for filming. Pre-focussing is the same, and I'm personally not a big fan of Canon's implementation now or then. I disliked the new foot design when I first used the 200mm f/2.0 IS L ii, but on the EF 300mm f/2.8 IS L ii it feels "right" because I always use it with the foot on. I also use the 90 degree clicks to position the lens, a nice, practical design detail. The hood is slightly different and handles better, but there still that awful knob to contend with.

Conclusion
As an upgrade the better IS implementation and improved handling does not match the significant price differential between the original and the mark ii. At least not for photography. If using extenders is very important to you - than just maybe. Maybe. However, if you're shooting film - go for it if you can.

The market place seems to confirm this answer. Judging from review counts on the net and the flickr pool for this lens not that many EF 300mm f/2.8 IS L ii's are flying off the shelves. I also seldom see any of these in the wild - not even at sports events. Probably a side effect of the brutal cost cuts in the traditional news industry.

But there is more to the story. The original EF 300mm f/2.8 IS L is getting older every day. Some are still relatively new, but a lot are getting ready for their 10.th anniversary. With the very good used prices you can still get for your original lens and factoring in the cost of one major repair such as the IS will bridge a lot of the gap. In addition one day Canon will not repair these anymore - just ask 200L IS L f/1.8 owners about that sad scenario. And you get a short but welcome guarantee period that could be useful.

Remember that not even Canon lenses last forever. And IS lenses simply tend to fail more than non-IS lenses.

There is still some time for current owners to enjoy their original lens. Just remember to check the market place so you are not caught off guard and miss the boat when used prices begin to drop faster. If Sigma pulls off a great 300mm f/2.8 OS with three years warranty as they have just announced - that could hurt the old used lens prices a lot."


----------



## dolina (Jun 24, 2014)

I've used both lenses extensively in the past with the last 2 versions of 1.4x and 2.0x extenders.

I'd go with the latest and greatest if money isnt an issue.


----------



## CDD28 (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks for all the great replies! They've certainly helped.

Still deciding on what to do... Trying to figure out if I can actually afford the new one.


----------



## dolina (Jun 25, 2014)

Nothing inherently wrong with the previous version. Canon will service it for about 1-2 decades more.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 26, 2014)

dolina said:


> Nothing inherently wrong with the previous version. Canon will service it for about 1-2 decades more.



Amazing statement - I'd be happy to take bets that's it not going to be serviced by JAN 1, 2024. Canon has never even come close to that kind of timeline with any previous lens.


----------



## rs (Jun 26, 2014)

According to test charts there's not a massive difference. In terms of resolving power, the mk II with a 2x TC is reasonably close to perfection. The mk I is just a touch worse:

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/ISO-12233-Sample-Crops.aspx?Lens=249&Camera=453&Sample=0&FLI=4&API=2&LensComp=739&CameraComp=453&SampleComp=0&FLIComp=2&APIComp=0

Compare either to the 600/4 II, and you'll see that the two 300/2.8's with 2x TC's are more similar than you'd imagine.


----------



## bretcharman (Jun 26, 2014)

The attached file was taken with the 300mm f2.8 IS II USM with the 2x extender, having used the old lens (as others have said) there is a noticeable difference in quality when using extenders. In good light the 300mm with the 2x is almost as good as a 500mm f4 - this is having used both simultaneously at the Leopard sighting.


----------



## Kerry B (Jun 26, 2014)

Having had both lenses I can categorically confirm that the Mk11 has better IQ, not by much but sufficient for an upgrade. The ability to shoot at f2.8 without loss of quality is much improved upon the Mk1.

Both Mk111 extenders with the Mk11 lens produce excellent results with little loss of quality with the 1.4 extender. Images with the 2x extender are still superb, see other posts in this regard. Quality with this combination beats the Mk1 lens considerably. I would never use the Mk1 lens with a 2x extender but do so all the time with the new Mk11 lens it is that good.

I have had on occasions the use of a Mk1 600mm Canon lens and quite honestly cannot see much of an IQ difference between this combination and that of the Mk2 300mm lens and new 2x extender when used with my Canon 5DMk111 body.

This lens is expensive but given its many uses and versatility well worth every penny.


----------



## mackguyver (Jun 26, 2014)

bretcharman, welcome to CR and I love the shot of the leopard in the dappled light! Please feel free to post that and others in the 300 + 2x sample photo thread I started.

I can't speak for the Mk I, but the Mk II is an amazing lens.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 26, 2014)

bretcharman said:


> The attached file was taken with the 300mm f2.8 IS II USM with the 2x extender, having used the old lens (as others have said) there is a noticeable difference in quality when using extenders. In good light the 300mm with the 2x is almost as good as a 500mm f4 - this is having used both simultaneously at the Leopard sighting.



Very nice Leopard shot - have to go on another Safari soon!

Just can't get over that you were shooting a 500/4 together with a 300 x2 I simply could never imagine doing that myself (even if the extender does help keep the dust off your sensor... but that was hardly the point here.) ???!!!


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 27, 2014)

Maiaibing said:


> dolina said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing inherently wrong with the previous version. Canon will service it for about 1-2 decades more.
> ...



Canon policy, don't ask me where I learnt it I have forgotten, is they service lenses for a minimum of seven years after they were listed for sale. That is all they actually commit to, so us 300 f2.8 IS MkI owners have until late 2017, after that all bets are off and parts will become scarce and even more expensive.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> If you are seriously considering using the 2x TC use then get the 300 MkII. That is the one area where there is a dramatic difference in IQ from the MkI 300 and the MkII.
> 
> The out right IQ from both naked lenses is minimal, but the niceties add up for the MkII, the weight, the slightly faster focus with 5D MkIII and 1DX, etc, are all nice but not supremely convincing, but when you start to use TC's the differences do become worth the money difference.


 
+1. A 2X TC needs the best lens, and the 2X III is optimized for the MK II lenses.


----------



## Maiaibing (Jun 27, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> Maiaibing said:
> 
> 
> > dolina said:
> ...



Would be nice. But the Canon 200mm f/1.8 IS was not serviced for 7 years after the 200mm f/2.0 IS L was realeased or even 7 years after it was taken off the sales list. In fact I think service effectively stopped just around 2008/09 - five years after _production _stopped.


----------



## candyman (Jun 27, 2014)

bretcharman said:


> The attached file was taken with the 300mm f2.8 IS II USM with the 2x extender, having used the old lens (as others have said) there is a noticeable difference in quality when using extenders. In good light the 300mm with the 2x is almost as good as a 500mm f4 - this is having used both simultaneously at the Leopard sighting.



Welcome to the forum.That is a wonderful introduction. Beautiful!
I see the 300 II is a marvelous lens.


----------

